# Wanted: Las Vegas starting April 4 or 5 for 4 to 7 nights



## erixunz (Mar 4, 2015)

Prefer a 2BR unit, but will consider a 1BR if it has a full kitchen and a pull out sofa.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 4, 2015)

Check RCI rentals starting April 5


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 4, 2015)

There are 2-3 available in RCI Last Calls for these dates for $219 for 7 nights


----------

